# Party busted!!! But it wasnt rave???



## krinish (Mar 9, 2009)

I was going through todays edition of TOI, and found this news.

Now, can somebody tell me? What is a rave party? can people involved in a party be arrested?

There were no drugs found, So how could they  arrest.

*Farmhouse raided, 110 revellers held *

*38 Foreigners In Net; Liquor Seized, No Drugs *

*TIMES NEWS NETWORK 
*


Bangalore: A night of fun turned sour for 110 people who were partying at a farmhouse that was raided by the Ramanagaram police early Sunday. The police have arrested the revellers, including 38 foreign nationals, from a farmhouse, Padma Thota, near Big Banyan tree, off the Bangalore-Mysore highway. 
    The police raided the place after they received complaints from locals about the loud noise being made at the farmhouse and assuming it could be a rave party. 
*But the police could not find any drugs*. They have seized liquor and music systems, and arrested two organisers — Mohammed Adam and Rishi. A third organizer, Nithin, is absconding. Seventeen girls were among the arrested. The police have recovered Rs 73,000, 35 four-wheelers and several two-wheelers from the spot along with five crates of liquor. 
    All the arrested were produced before the Magadi magistrate and later subjected to medical tests. A majority of the arrested, mostly non-Bangaloreans, were ITeS employees, students and businessmen. Medical tests will be conducted to ascertain the use of drugs at the party. 
    Invites for the party were sent through e-mails and SMSes. A Delhi-based DJ was flown in. The party started at 11 pm. From 1 am, police started receiving complaints about the noise. At 4 am, police raided the place and detained the revellers, who were high on spirits. As the police did not find any drugs, the revellers will be charged under Karnataka Excise Act for illegal sale of liquor and under IPC Section 294, which deals with obscene acts and songs in public places. IGP (Centre) Kamal Panth said the police did not find banned drugs there. 
*FLASHBACK 
*On August 10, 2008, 35 people, including two foreign nationals, who were at a rave party at a dhaba near the Manchanabele reservoir area, were raided by the Karnataka Rakshana Vedike activists and were later handed over to the police. The police had recovered narcotic stuff from them. 

*epaper.timesofindia.com/Repository/getimage.dll?path=TOIBG/2009/03/09/1/Img/Pc0011800.jpg


*epaper.timesofindia.com/Repository/getimage.dll?path=TOIBG/2009/03/09/1/Img/Pc0012000.jpg
Some of the arrested are taken to the police station on Sunday


----------



## red_devil (Mar 9, 2009)

duh !! i wonder whats wrong with these cops here in karnataka...

some people were partying by themselves and didn't take law n order into their hands and yet these cops go in and arrest them. 

WTF is wrong ??!?!!


----------



## RMN (Mar 9, 2009)

hmmmm.
what are the police supposed to do when they receive such complaints on public disturbance?


----------



## krinish (Mar 9, 2009)

RMN said:


> hmmmm.
> what are the police supposed to do when they receive such complaints on public disturbance?




 partying at a farmhouse,
Aren't farmhouse supposed to be a place for fun and frolic....

Just because you get a couple of complaints, you don't go arrest the whole group.

Police are supposed to investigate directly with the organizers, instead of arresting the whole group first.

The situation in karnataka is turning into a nightmare. From bad to worse


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 9, 2009)

Since I've stayed in Bangalore for 8 years, it pains me no end to see its gradual decline. Everything is on decline whether infrastructure, green cover, culture etc. Everything has nose dived. I don't know if its bad omen or what? Lets us hope for the best...


----------



## eggman (Mar 9, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Since I've stayed in Bangalore for 8 years, it pains me no end to see its gradual decline. Everything is on decline whether infrastructure, green cover, culture etc. Everything has nose dived. I don't know if its bad omen or what? Lets us hope for the best...



i know
it's so sad!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 9, 2009)

In INDIA no one keeps caring about the youth , cause were dont care anything thats why these abusing has been done 

If we r located in bangalore , we see these things wrong to us , but see it from outside of karnataka , one boy he is working in ITES in bangalore one day he resigns & came told that the truth lies behind the youth in that ITes 

hearing it was so horrible , thats the ..... But because of some crap all are getting spoiled


----------



## krinish (Mar 10, 2009)

*Bail yes, but still in jail
58 Revellers Spend 2nd Day Behind Bars; Blame It On Procedures
TIMES NEWS NETWORK*

Bangalore: *First they were arrested for the mere offence of partying in a farmhouse and put in jail. Then they were accused of consuming drugs without any trace of evidence. *But their woes did not end there. Even though 58 of the 101 persons were granted bail on Monday, they could not walk out of the jail due to procedural issues. So two nights in a row in the jail house for the sin of wanting to dance and, maybe, drink in a city that doesn’t know the meaning of ‘fun’ anymore.
    Of the arrested, even those who coughed up a surety of Rs 20,000
and Rs 3,000 towards bail could not be released because the bail papers did not reach the Parappana Agrahara jail authorities before 6.30 pm, the cut-off time to entertain such orders. The remaining 43 persons could not mobilise the Rs 25,000.
    Families of those arrested went through a harrowing time on Monday, most of which was spent outside the jail waiting to take their loved ones home. Though the lawyers for the arrested kept assuring the relatives that the bail papers were signed and would reach the prison in time, it was not to be. Prison authorities made it clear the process would take place only on Tuesday morning. “The bail papers should reach us latest by 6.30 pm. Now we are closing office. We will process it tomorrow morning,’’ jail superintendent Vishwanathaiah said.
    On Sunday morning, 101 persons, including 38 foreigners, were arrested by the police for partying. The police could not produce them before the court that day, as it was a holiday. They were taken to the magistrate’s house and remanded to judicial custody. Later, all the arrested were sent to Parappana Agrahara jail for the night.
* Though the police failed to recover any drugs from the farmhouse, the police on Monday — much like on Sunday — continued to maintain it was indeed a rave party. The blood-samples results of the arrested are yet to come from the Forensic Science Laboratory.*
    The police had raided party being hosted at a farmhouse called ‘Padma Thota’ near Big Banyan tree in Chunchanakuppe near Tavarekere in the early hours of Sunday. The farm is owned by Ramakrishnaiah, who had been private secretary to Siddaramaiah, when he was deputy chief minister. The police raided the place after receiving complaints from the locals and the beat police about the party. Though the police could not find any drugs at the party, they seized liquor, sound and music systems along with several vehicles.
    The police had also arrested organizers— Mohammed Adam and Rishi and his wife. Another organizer, identified as Nithin, is still absconding. Invites were through e-mails and SMSes with Delhi-based DJs flown in for the birthday party as it was publicized.
    The party supposedly started around 11 pm. Around 1 am, the zonal police got a call. Around 4 am, the police raided the place. The police even waited for about two hours since it was too dark to arrest all the partygoers.
ANY ANSWERS? 1
If the farmhouse was rented out for party with the owner collecting stipulated fee from every participant, why was the owner, who violated the law by indulging in a commercial activity, not arrested? *2 Do authorities suggest no private party can be held at all in Bangalore and its vicinity? 3 Why call it the farmhouse party a rave when drugs were not found? 4*
Why arrest those who attended the party instead of shutting down the party and sending people home, as used to be the norm earlier whenever there were complaints about noisy parties? 5
What is the definition of ‘scantily’ dressed? Are short skirts and spaghetti straps indecent? Why is women’s clothing such a big issue these days when serious violations against women go unnoticed and unchecked? 6
Innocent until proven guilty has become guilty until proven innocent; isn’t that a travesty of the judicial system?

*WHAT’S THEIR FAULT? *

*PARTY POOPERS *

*Anxious friends, family members of those arrested while attending a party, spend the whole day outside jail *

*TIMES NEWS NETWORK 
*



    While the 101 arrested for attending a party on the outskirts of Bangalore continue to suffer inside the jail for their relatives and friends it was a day of uncertain developments and nightmare outside Parappana Agrahara jail on Monday. 
    Most of them had no clue as to what was happening. The only thing they knew for sure was their their loved ones were inside the jail, that too for a good two nights, just for the sin of going to a party. 
    Pavan (name changed), a BPO employee whose seven friends were inside the jail was perplexed. Speaking to Times of India, he said “Even I was invited for the birthday party along with seven of my friends. Though we did not know whose birthday party it was, we all had decided to go. At the last minute, I had some pressing work at the office couldn’t go. But I asked my friends to go ahead. When I called them up at around 2.30 pm, it was clearly audible that they were having a blast.’’ 
    Pavan only came to know about the incident in the morning when his mother called him up to ask about his friends who were shown arrested on television. According to him, the whole raid episode is a political conspiracy. Though he was not willing to divulge more information about it, he says the raid was conducted not just for the nuisance factor but to settle scores. He had spent the entire day in front of prison coordinating with the lawyers for his friends’ bail. 
    For Mariam (name changed), an Iranian national, the incident has come as total shock. Her doctor husband had casually told her that he was going to a party with friends at around 9.30 pm on Saturday. But when she tried calling him up at around 2.30 pm, he did not pick up the phone. 
    But he called up in the morning to say that he was arrested. “I did not know why he was arrested or where he was arrested. I thought he was arrested for drunken driving. Only on Sunday evening when I watched news on the TV, I realized he was arrested for partying.’’ 
    Most of them were confused about the bail status since the bail orders had not reached the prison by the evening. 
    Tenzing (name changed), a private bank employee said that his sister was also inside the jail. But he claimed that his sister was only there to give petrol to another friend who had asked for it since he had no petrol in his vehicle that night. Tenzing said that his sister was arrested for just being present at the party scene though she hadn’t gone to the party. 
*epaper.timesofindia.com/Repository/getimage.dll?path=TOIBG/2009/03/10/4/Img/Pc0042200.jpg

*HERE ARE SOME FACTS OF THE MATTER *


*WHAT IS A RAVE PARTY? *Rave parties are organised underground parties involving drugs, alcohol, sex, dance and music. They usually start after dusk, but mostly after midnight and go on till morning. The parties in Bangalore usually have 50 to 100 people and the entry varies from Rs 500 to Rs 1,000. Most of them are organised on the outskirts of the city, close to villages or in forests or in open air. There are also private rave parties, sometimes organised in clubs or at home. 


*IS GOING TO A PARTY A CRIME? *Ramanagaram DySP D Devaraj said it was not a private party in a private farm house and the arrested were not known to the farm house owner. He said it was a commercial party without police permit: participants had to pay for entry, and that’s an offence. He said the organisers charged the party goers about Rs 1,000 as entry fee and advertised it over internet and smses. Devaraj also said serving liquor in an open area and playing music beyond the deadline of 11.30 pm was also an offence. He said, “Permission is a must for such parties to serve liquor after the deadline and they did not have any permit.” 


*WHAT HAPPENS AT RAVE PARTIES? *It comprises a mix of people — teenagers, people in their mid-30s. They wear colourful clothes that reflect the light. Some play with poi balls (Poi is the word for “ball” on a cord. Poi is a form of juggling where the balls are swung around the body. Poi can take many shapes and forms from LED lighted, Glow, Fabric, Sock and Fire) while dancing. Invites are sent to participants through personal mails or messages. In Bangalore the same group usually hosts parties at different spots from time to time. 


*HISTORY 
*Rave parties began in the 1980s just as night parties and were widely attended by Bohemians or hippies. They played Electronica, Trance and Techno mostly. In Bangalore, psychedellic trance is played in almost all rave parties. Rave parties used to be associated with values of peace, love, unity, respect (PLUR). Bollywood’s most popular Dum Maro Dum number from Hare Rama Hare Krishna is conceptualised on a rave party. 


*WHAT ARE THE CHARGES? 
*Drugs were not found, but the police arrested all the 101 people on various other charges. Ramanagaram DySP D Devaraj says the arrests were made under the Karnataka Excise Act section 36 and also under IPC section 294 which deals with obscene acts and songs in public places. Ramanagaram DySP D Devaraj said, “On Sunday, we did not recover any narcotics. It might have got exhausted by the time we raided the premises. We have sent the blood samples to the lab and if they test positive for drug abuse, the partygoers would be booked under NDPS Act also,” he said. 

*WAS THIS A RAVE PARTY? *Even though drugs were not found, DySP Devaraj says he will call it a rave party. The police are yet to get the medical report of the arrested from the Forensic Science Laboratory confirming the drug abuse. Police say excise rules have to be adhered to. Secondly, these parties should not disturb the neighbourhood. Drugs is a serious offence. *

WHY WAS FARMHOUSE OWNER NOT ARRESTED? *
The farmhouse belongs to Ramakrishnaiah, who worked as personal secretary to former deputy chief minister and Congress leader Siddaramaiah. Party organizers had taken the farmhouse on rent and the negotiation was done through Ramakrishniah’s son. Ramanagaram SP Bisilahalli says if they come to know in the course of investigation that the farm house was rented for commercial purposes knowingly, then they will take action against the owner.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 11, 2009)

If the forensic reports comes out positive then I'm sure all the boys and girls present at the party are so royally screwed. The police are already charging them with so many offense plus if this comes out positive then god save them.

But isn't farmhouse considered to be a private area/place? If there is lot of noise all the cops can do is make them lower the volume or shut down the party. How can they just arrest everyone present over there?

If I arrange a party at my place and play loud music and drink beer with my buddies, will I be arrested too cause my neighbours complained about it?


----------



## krinish (Mar 11, 2009)

*1 more day in jail for 56 *

*Reason: Court Holiday; 45 Revellers Walk Free *

*TIMES NEWS NETWORK 
*


Bangalore: Fifty-six of the 101 revellers may have to spend yet another day in jail because they had not coughed up the surety bond and security money. Even those who managed to mobilize the money could not walk free as Tuesday was a holiday for the Magadi magistrate court. 
    Utter chaos prevailed at the Parappana Agrahara jail as friends and families of the revellers gathered outside the prison anxiously waiting for the release of their beloved ones. 
    But at the end of the day only 45 were released — in three batches. 
    On Sunday, 101 people were arrested for partying at a farmhouse near the Big Banyan tree, near Tavarakere . 
    Confusion reigned on the jail premises with families and friends of non-Bangaloreans and foreigners groping in the dark over the bail procedures. At around 11.30 am, a few girls were released and they were immediately whisked away by their families. While the mediapersons wanted to know how they were treated inside the prison, none of them wanted to respond. 
    One mother who was escorting her daughter said as her daughter did not commit any crime, there was no need for her to react. 
    Several people complained that their friends’ and relatives’ names were not there on the prison list. Later it came to light that many people had submitted false names out of fear. This resulted in a delay in the bail process at the prison. 
    A foreign national even alleged that though he had obtained bail, the prison authorities had released some other person with a similar sounding name. 
    One of the lawyers, Aravind Venkatesh Reddy who was handling the case for many of the arrested, said though the drugs were not found at the party venue, the police had arrested them. “They could have just warned them and fined them.’’ 
    Another lawyer, Yathish from Magadi whose clients were the first to be released on Tuesday, said there was some confusion about the names of the arrested. 
    Those still in the jail will be released on Wednesday only after depositing the surety of Rs 20,000 and security of Rs 3,000. For the foreigners the task will be tougher as they also need to submit several documents including their passports. 

*WHY OWNER NOT ARRESTED? 
The lingering question on every one’s mind is: Why are the farmhouse owners not arrested? Is it political clout as the owner Ramakrishnaiah was the private secretary of the then deputy chief minister Siddaramaiah?* All that the police said was if they found that the farmhouse was rented for commercial purposes with the knowledge of Ramakrishnaiah, then they would initiate action against him. Ramakrishnaiah’s son reportedly had rented it out for the party organizers. But what is puzzling is that if it was a commercial party, how did the owners rent it out? Or did they not know about this? 

*epaper.timesofindia.com/Repository/getimage.dll?path=TOIBG/2009/03/11/1/Img/Pc0011900.jpg
PHEW! Revellers emerge from Parappana Agrahara prison on Tuesday
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
STILL RANTING ABOUT ‘RAVE’
A T Subrahmanya & Darinia Khongwir | TNN

WHO’S OUT? WHO’S NOT? Family & friends
*running from pillar to post For many foreigners, the ordeal is far from over What’s their crime, why were they not just warned, asks lawyer?*

Bangalore: It was the third day of torment for the 101 persons holed up at Parappana Agrahara jail — and their relatives — after they were picked up while attending a party at a farmhouse on the city’s outskirts. On Tuesday, everyone’s patience was wearing thin, and all they wanted was for the ordeal to end.

One of the relatives waiting outside the jail said they were all worried as their loved ones have hardly eaten a morsel since Sunday. “On the first day, they were denied food. The next day, they were fed just once,’’ he said.

    “We’ve brought them food and water but are not allowed to take it inside. Being a holiday today, we can’t even visit them,” said Valerie (name changed), an Ethiopian, adding that they paid Rs 3,000 as bail and another Rs 2,000 as lawyers’ fees. “Being students, we could not manage to raise all the money required for bail.”

* However, freedom was elusive for even those who could afford bail. A few French nationals arrested in the raid were not freed on Tuesday despite having fulfiled all legal requirements.* “We’ve done everything. Now, it seems the lawyer has forgotten the release papers,” said an upset Mary (name changed) from France, waiting for her friends.
    Others too faced the same predicament and waited tirelessly for the release time, which was not intimated.

    A young girl from Bhutan, whose relative is among the arrested, came to the jail expecting to see her. She had been informed by the party organizers that bail had been posted for all the arrested. But she was in for a rude shock as her relative was told freedom is not hers, not as yet.

LANGUAGE ISSUE
With majority of the arrested being non-Bangaloreans and foreigners, the list of names released by the police in Kannada did not help matters. “I expected my sister to be released today. But now it seems some other guy was released instead of her,” said Michael from Tanzania. Apparently, a Sudan national was released as the names sounded similar. “We could not correct the names because the list was in Kannada. We don’t know whose names are on it,” said Michael. This was true for most of the others too.
SISTER’S ASTHMA GIVES HIM FRANTIC MOMENTS
    Aman from Tanzania was close to tears when news reached him that his sister, an asthma patient, was lying unconscious inside. With no access to provide her medication, Michael frantically sought means to reach his sister as the day progressed. Around noon, an ambulance was seen entering the prison. Later, it was learned the vehicle was meant for the girl. “On Sunday, I came here to give medication but the authorities wouldn’t allow it. I learned she had already fainted twice and is now unconscious. Without her medicines, she may die in there and I can do nothing about it. The authorities should not be playing with people’s lives. The stress in prison would only aggravate her condition,” he said.
    Matters grew worse when he learned another man was released instead of his sister. Michael and his friends told TOI they were ready to do whatever it takes to see their loved ones inside and offer them food and some hope. WHAT TRANSPIRED
THAT NIGHT?
101 revellers, including 38 foreigners and 22 girls, arrested by Taverekere police on Sunday while partying
Police called it a rave party, but found no narcotics at the scene
Party at farmhouse ‘Padma Thota’ near Big Banyan
Police raid after complaints from locals and beat police
Seized: liquor, music systems, several vehicles
Though no drugs were found, police arrested all 101 persons on various other charges: under Karnataka Excise Act (Section 36) and IPC (Section 294) CRY FREEDOM 


The hell with government in karanataka.. The clowns of Yedi and himslef from BJP have been ruining this peaceful city.


----------

